# 2nd Quiz - When they were young



## David H (Jan 25, 2016)

*A. SOLVED*







*B. SOLVED*






*C. SOLVED *






*D. SOLVED*

*



*


*Good Luck*


----------



## Robin (Jan 25, 2016)

I wouldn't have a clue, but my daughter thinks 4. is Adele.


----------



## David H (Jan 25, 2016)

Robin said:


> I wouldn't have a clue, but my daughter thinks 4. is Adele.


Well done Robin's daughter absolutely correct.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2016)

B - Posh Spice, Victoria Beckham


----------



## David H (Jan 26, 2016)

Northerner said:


> B - Posh Spice, Victoria Beckham


Well done Alan


----------



## David H (Jan 27, 2016)

*Clue Time: *

*A. He is a patron for Together for short lives and has a share in Sony Music*

*C. One fifth gone the same way and has appeared on Saturday night live and iCarly*


----------



## David H (Jan 27, 2016)

*EXTENDED:*

*A. He is a patron for Together for short lives and has a share in Sony Music* - *Syco SOLVED*

*C. One fifth gone the same way and has appeared on Saturday night live and iCarly - 5 originals in the same direction, irish (the kids would know this)*


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2016)

A - Simon Cowell?


----------



## David H (Jan 27, 2016)

Northerner said:


> A - Simon Cowell?


Well done Alan


----------



## Robin (Jan 27, 2016)

My daughter says Niall Horan. She also wants to make it clear that she's totally embarrassed at knowing that!


----------



## David H (Jan 27, 2016)

Robin said:


> My daughter says Niall Horan. She also wants to make it clear that she's totally embarrassed at knowing that!


Well done to Robin's daughter


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2016)

Robin said:


> My daughter says Niall Horan. She also wants to make it clear that she's totally embarrassed at knowing that!


Phew! Thank goodness for that, I didn't want to admit that he's my favourite


----------

